# Just me having a bit of a rant



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

That's a shame, Poffas. It's a wonder they didn't ask if the garments contained peanuts, while they were at it.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

The only thing I can think of is allergy or skin sensitivity to certain fibers. Just to avoid unnecessary health issues.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

The Prayer shaw group that I've donated to doesn't allow any wool. You also have to let them know if they have been washed or not.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Exactly why I only knit for myself and family and friends


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

It's a principle that we've had for a long time here in litigious America called CYA--Cover Your A--. The charity I knit for specifies machine washable fibers, but we don't have to label the hats and scarfs we make.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

It has always been a regulation in the garment industry. Do you buy RTW without labels????

If you are making something for someone in particular that doesn't fall under the clothing regulations. Used to be any "undergarment" was off limits for anything but the garbage--now the thrifts have bags of bras and panties with people snatching them up :-o :shock: :-o :shock:

Now I'm curious. Since many transplant recipients can find out who their donor was, have you received even a back of the head shot of one of your hats? You are a nice person for thinking of others but if a stranger gave you a scarf just walking down the street what would you do (especially if was coarse feeling and not so well blocked?

Remember one is not doing good works by simply doing deeds that they deem giving. You need to give your love and not deeds and do it without regard as to who you are doing it for. You could have helped comb Donald Trump's rug for him while he was ranting on camera (like a hair stylist) to remind him to behave himself and THAT would get you all the good deeds for a full life time. Do you have a neighbor that is eating every other day to make it through or taking their daily medicine every three days or not at all since they can not afford the co-pay?

People now needing help have never needed any in the past and like me were givers. They are mortified in the first place let alone having someone at an organization handing them things they may not need just so the organization said they are giving. Yes the street goes both ways and most have not a clue as to what happens after dropping off a "donation". I know it is no different there with the container drop offs for clothes popping up in all the store parking lots. Toss your slightly used clothing in and where does it go--in a 24 foot metal shipping container backed completely. After several weeks of getting around the pirates in Somali (that already know the ship is not carrying anything of value) to end up in a "developing" country with massive graft and black market where their slaves they bought from human trafficers are out hustling with other vendors to get the best price for your favorite sports team T shirt. There is nothing good about the whole system and you are the one feeding the rats.

Better yet, offer your time and skills for free to anyone who wants something made and don't start ranting if they do not like your work etc. You did the good deed and that is what matters--you were not the judge and jury as to what and to whom the good deed would be intended for---that is NOT charity.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Most Charity places I know do not allow wool. So they like it labeled as like me I has allergies. If it is not labeled they the shop is libel. However I always put each item in a baggie with type of yarn on it.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I think it has something to do with this sue me epidemic, if someone has a reaction to the yarn and the shop hasn't explained clearly the yarn content they could be sued for damages.
I'm allergic to wool and avoid buying anything made with it like the plague, however I certainly wouldn't dream of suing anyone over it.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Were these knitted items to be sold in the Charity store?

My son works for a product testing company. One of their projects about 10 years ago was testing crafting supplies for a large chain of stores. At the time there had been a lot of jewelry making items being imported that were found to contain high levels of lead so it was done to protect the consumers, especially children. The vast majority of the items tested just fine but all needed testing to be certain there was nothing dangerous. 
He told me that anything being sold through a retail store has to be approved. For example on a child's dress the fabric, buttons, zippers and any extra trim has to be made using proven safe products. Perhaps re-sale/charity shops have some of these guidelines also.

It is sad that we have come to this. I hope you find another charity to which you can donate your items. It is wonderful that you do this to help others who cannot afford to pay the high prices for clothing. And please rant here all you want. Am glad to listen.


----------



## irisk (Aug 21, 2011)

Go to a different charity shop! Never heard anything as daft. Certainly the one I volunteer at would have gladly accepted them.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


How about taking them to a local soup kitchen, Goodwill? Or just pin a piece of paper with the fiber used.
meems


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


 Are charity shops really so picky about everything? What about used clothing or bedding or dishes? I think you just need to pick a better charity. :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

disgo said:


> ...Now I'm curious. Since many transplant recipients can find out who their donor was, have you received even a back of the head shot of one of your hats? You are a nice person for thinking of others but if a stranger gave you a scarf just walking down the street what would you do (especially if was coarse feeling and not so well blocked?...


Time to tone it down Disgo. I'm sure you didn't really mean to compare body parts to a knitted hat, especially since with transplants one human had to die in order for another to live. It used to be that transplant donors remained anonymous until studies determined that when recipients and family of deceased donors were given the opportunity to meet and/or communicate it helped the healing and recovery process for both transplant recipients and donor families. This is a good thing, but your comparison is an insult to those of us who have lost such a loved one and to the deceased who during life thought to think of others after their death. Your comparison of a donation of clothing minimizes the gift of life (or sight) given to another human being through transplant donations.

That said, I totally agree with the bit about Donald Trump's hair.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

As others have suggested, find another charity shop or ask your currant one,'what labels' to include?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I believe it does come down to bureaucracy. I work at a hospital where items are constantly donated (dropped off). 

The hospital "policy" is not to distribute these donations to patients and they are discarded. (SO MANY knitted hats, baby hats, blankets, booties). &#128549;&#128549;&#128549;. I can only guess (being sued) WHY this is the policy.

When I (MANY times) urge the "powers that be" to find a place to "redonate" the donated items they refuse stating "lack of funds to pay staff to handle unrequested/unused donations". Now THAT is maddening.... I have even offered to have signs printed at reception desks that states "charitable donations graciously declined" but that was also turned down! I give up!

She should be happy she was told BEFORE the clerk accepted the donations OR just dropped them off as they had been accepted in the past!

This is why I do not knit for charity... I have no idea who is receiving these items and if they are used. I knit chemo hats (after discussing patterns each patient prefers) for my own patients going through chemo.... Not REALLY CHARITY knitting. I donate my time instead.... My personal choice.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you Amy


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Our prayer shawl ministry uses only acrylic yarns (no wools or blends) and I personally take every item home, wash it, and then place it in a large zip lock bag with a prayer enclosed and wrapped with a beautiful ribbon.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

New one on me. Maybe try the shelter instead. Or the home for abused women.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I put a hand written tag on everything noting size, type of yarn and washed. Nothing has ever been refused so find another charity who welcomes knit donations.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Brims: Good idea! Never thought about it but it makes very good sense. :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I gave my DIL a box of knitted Cardigans Booties and Mitts and hats,To give to the prem baby unit,Have sent things there before,I was upset when she said, she had given them to a charity shop,Who were really pleased to get them,and said they would sell quickly, I have been making more to sent,But I will phone the hospital and ask if they can use them,All knitted in Petter pan baby yarn,


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

My local hospital have informed me they now only accept preemie hats in white, pink or blue.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


When I knit for anyone, I just automatically attach the wrapper of the product that I knit the garment with. I've always done this, so that the person knows how to care for it. I wouldn't take offence, but perhaps it was just the way that the person stated it.


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

st1tch said:


> I think it has something to do with this sue me epidemic, if someone has a reaction to the yarn and the shop hasn't explained clearly the yarn content they could be sued for damages.
> I'm allergic to wool and avoid buying anything made with it like the plague, however I certainly wouldn't dream of suing anyone over it.


Good for you. It is about time people took responsibility for their allergies. Too many sue at the drop of a hat just because they can. If I had a serious allergy I would make it my business to avoid the offending substance, and if I couldn't tell would avoid the item altogether to be in the safe side.

I am pretty sure I have seen stuff in Charity shops with no labels on. Go to another who will be more agreeable.


----------



## happyknitter66 (May 10, 2012)

well i'm flabbergasted i actually run a local charity and this is complete madness we love to get hand made donations to our little shop they always sell very well people love the time and effort it has taken to make these gifted items and i always accept them very happily 
i can only think that these are national charities who are turning more into design models stores than local traditional charity shop and in some stores all their staff are paid i was in one lately that was offering 8 pounds an hour for shop assistants i am pleased to say i have a staff of 12 and we are all totally volunteers


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Everything seems to be cover your back these days. I was knitting for Rwanda now priced out of the market due to £500 fumigation costs. Now knitting for Syria so hope they don't start bringing regs in as I don't always know what the yarn is made of if it has been donated to me. Otherwise I wouldn't mind putting details on but time consuming. I can see why you are upset though.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Surely the charities are aware that we use stash yarns or donated yarns to make these items, and they don't necessarily have labels. It's their loss.

Maybe you would be better off donating your lovely items here:

http://www.lovinghands.org.uk

This started up when knitters were invited to go to a shopping centre to knit with other like minded people. It was very successful and a lot of people passing would stop and say they knitted for charity but did not know where to take their items.

Loving Hands now has a list of charities that would like stuff. People send in their knitteds and crocheted items and it is distributed to the appropriate charity. A lot of hospitals use their services too. There is a forum where people can discuss what is going on in their knitting world, swap patterns, show off their work etc.

At least then you know your work would be appreciated.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Everything is politically correct it seems.


----------



## Scargot 10 (Feb 13, 2015)

Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


This happened to me. I have made hundreds of toys teddies etc over the years and was told last year that they may not be able to accept anymore. So sad. So now I am making Angels and Gnomes just for fun and to give away to people that come to our house for their grandchildren or for whomever wants one.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I believe that folk who shop in charity shops are (and I do) fully aware that they cannot know the fibre content of every item in store. What happened to common sense, did it become extinct as liability laws were enforced? A simple - humane gesture of sharing turning into a case for a lawsuit? Sad reflection of our society today that kind people cannot help others without fear of lawsuits.


----------



## LAMARQUE8 (Oct 12, 2014)

Really, disgo!!!


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

Cañada does not allow donors and recipients to meet or know each other. Recipients are encouraged to write after a year and this letter is given to the coordinator who passes it on. As the mother of a recipient I was allowed to also write a letter which was passed on. That was the end of any communication. Personally I think if I was the mother of a donor I would like more. But maybe not if they were wasted. A tough situation for everyone concerned. I do know we all think of the donors with gratitude everyday.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Bingo! Kitchenergal. Just attach the ball band from the skein & ask if the items will really be used or tossed out. Our group knits for Veterans home and items are greatly appreciated.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> It has always been a regulation in the garment industry. Do you buy RTW without labels????
> 
> If you are making something for someone in particular that doesn't fall under the clothing regulations. Used to be any "undergarment" was off limits for anything but the garbage--now the thrifts have bags of bras and panties with people snatching them up :-o :shock: :-o :shock:
> 
> ...


Well stated! If most knew what happened to their 'donations' they'd be most upset. Sure, most of those accepting your donation smile and take them......how many of you know where they went? My neighbor is a representative of a local mission. When my Mom died, I gave her lovely shoes to him knowing there must be at least one person in our county her size (8-1/2) and they could choose what they liked. He came back about 3 weeks later and said, "Oh, the shoes you gave were sent to South America - I hope that was OK." No it wasn't - not that I don't want those folks to have nicer things, but I shop locally, know the situation presently with flooding in our area, the devestation of fires, etc., and I wanted them and other items I give to remain in the area.

Some of you might ask first and then knit since it looks as though your hard work is going in the trash or sent to 3-world countries.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

You are right, the world has gone mad. Why put it on your head if you know you have an allergy?


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I am going to a local food bank and ask if they need any needed items. I also went to a nursing home and asked if they were in need. I only want to do local and I want to make sure they will use them. Good luck in your charity knitting.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

That issue can be solved quickly and very reasonably. I purchased small tags on a string from Wal-Mart very cheap. All you have to do is write the required information on the tag and attach it to the item. I do it all the time with my donated items. I include fiber content, size, care instructions. The charity I donate to does not require the tags but I do it so the recipient knows how to care for the item. It also helps the charity know exactly what size the item is.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

This is the first I have heard of hand made things going overseas unless advertised that way. I have worked with Warm Up America, Project Linus, Soldiers Angels, and Quilts for Kids and all these groups have guidelines you are asked to follow. I have also donated to church and veterans groups and had them accepted and used. I don't think any of these recipients ever worried about whether these items were blocked, maybe only they felt good to wear. It is a sad comment on today's world when everything is an opportunity to make some money thru a lawsuit.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Disgo I wish you would leave politics out of this discussion. Donald Trump has nothing to do with this subject, nor does any other politician.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

annsalem said:


> This happened to me. I have made hundreds of toys teddies etc over the years and was told last year that they may not be able to accept anymore. So sad. So now I am making Angels and Gnomes just for fun and to give away to people that come to our house for their grandchildren or for whomever wants one.


I made trauma teddies and gave them to a friend to deliver to the Red Cross (It was their official pattern) and she was told they weren't taking any more as children were being given toys in hospital. They were sent to Mission without Borders instead.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

It's a relatively new, since the current administration, government regulation that all garments for sale have to be correctly and comprehensively labeled. If you check at street fairs, etc. you will find that most of us still are not in compliance. A BIG government overreach.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

That's ridiculous. I never heard of a thing. I bought wool sweaters from charity shops to felt and make cat beds. Lots of the clothes don't have labels.
They lost out. Find another place to give your hard work. Somebody else will appreciate it.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

8Linda said:


> Disgo I wish you would leave politics out of this discussion. Donald Trump has nothing to do with this subject, nor does any other politician.


It is totally political.....and regulated by the government. But you are right, Trump has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I note you are S. Wales, so am guessing that the "rules" or whatever are the same throughout the UK. I too knit only for charity nowadays and I always attach a small label... "100% acrylic" and also whatever it says on the band around the ball of yarn. I don't know if it is required, but it certainly helps when people are buying ... "can I wash this?" "does it need to be hand washed?" "Can I put it in the dryer?"
Hope this helps you.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

If they are being sold the items might need a label by law, but I don't know for sure. But if you give to a home, shelter, hospital it should be fine. But be aware they might not get to the intendees. A few years back I dropped off some afghans to the veterans home. The afghans were for the residents/vets. As soon as I turned around to leave the employees were going through them and taking the ones they wanted for themselves. I turned back to them, and without saying a word, took the afghans back, took them to another building and this time personally handed them out to the vets.


----------



## Scargot 10 (Feb 13, 2015)

8Linda said:


> Disgo I wish you would leave politics out of this discussion. Donald Trump has nothing to do with this subject, nor does any other politician.


I agree. Not everything is about politics.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

...in a hand basket, as it were.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

I think it's a very valid point and from now on I will include a card with each donation/gift indicating type of yarn used and care.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

You could perhaps pin the ball-band on to the garment.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Most of the charities I have knitted for require a label. I would want to know what is in the yarn. We buy clothes with labels and check them. It's the same thing. Just put labels on them and take them back.


----------



## marcogal (Sep 15, 2014)

Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I suggest you give the items to hospice and/or vets
I crochet/knit for both and they are always grateful. From infant to elderly the need is there.


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


It depends on the shop, who most of their customers are, and restrictions (possibly local) that have been placed on them. They may have no control on the requirement.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

My son was a "Nam" vet,in the VA hosp in Dls with Lymphoma,stage 4. I make quilts etc. I took 4 or 5 lap size to give to ones in a wheelchair and was told they had to go to the home office and would be distributed from there and they had to be 100%cotton, washed in special brand of laundry detergent,and several more restrictions. Needles to say none of my beautiful laps were accepted.My son who was a patient could not even give one to his room mate.!!!!!who wanted it. My son was a victim of agent orange.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Woodsywife said:


> If they are being sold the items might need a label by law, but I don't know for sure. But if you give to a home, shelter, hospital it should be fine. But be aware they might not get to the intendees. A few years back I dropped off some afghans to the veterans home. The afghans were for the residents/vets. As soon as I turned around to leave the employees were going through them and taking the ones they wanted for themselves. I turned back to them, and without saying a word, took the afghans back, took them to another building and this time personally handed them out to the vets.


Some of us have done something similar. There are homeless camping in the woods in our area. People drive over there and give them clothing, food, blankets, etc., directly. It depends on where you donate if the intended recipients will receive you gifts.


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

Has anyone thought that the need for fabric identity for charity stems from wool being subject to shrinking and felting when washed? Of course there is super-wash wool on the market now, but needs to be identified if used. I've always known to avoid wool for charity for the shrinkaage reason and wonder if all the worry about being sued is fictional anyway. How many homeless people could afford an attorney?


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Several charities have started that foolishness. People don't want wool, or acrylic, or whatever. And they won't wash it properly so it's ruined. I just print out a single fold 1/8th sheet thing on card stock, cut it apart with my guilot and fill it out with pen. If they still turn it down, I find some place else. My favorite is Christmas at Sea. They want wool, provide the patterns and deal with everything else.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

K2P2 knitter said:


> That issue can be solved quickly and very reasonably. I purchased small tags on a string from Wal-Mart very cheap. All you have to do is write the required information on the tag and attach it to the item. I do it all the time with my donated items. I include fiber content, size, care instructions. The charity I donate to does not require the tags but I do it so the recipient knows how to care for the item. It also helps the charity know exactly what size the item is.


 :thumbup:


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

I do this with everything I knit to give away...to whomever. And I add a couple of yards of yarn for mending down the road. 
The caps I knitted for vets do want them to be washable, which, really, just seems sensible.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I believe it does come down to bureaucracy. I work at a hospital where items are constantly donated (dropped off).
> 
> The hospital "policy" is not to distribute these donations to patients and they are discarded. (SO MANY knitted hats, baby hats, blankets, booties). 😥😥😥. I can only guess (being sued) WHY this is the policy.
> 
> ...


Amy, my knitting/crochet group donates to many charities. Some of us take our donations directly to the people themselves if we can. The shelters (women's, homeless, etc.) gladly let us hand out hats, scarves and afghans directly to the clients. So many nursing home patients and families have reported staff stealing from them. It's an outrage. Even putting their names on any item, doesn't seem to make a difference. As a retired R.N., I can tell you that your hospital experience with these matters is typical, sad to say.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

That being the case, perhaps the organizations should post or state what materials are acceptable??? Perhaps another orginazatipn can accept your gift. 
Don't be discouraged. It's a gift from the heart. God bless


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree whole heartedly with you - time to tone it down disgo....


mopgenorth said:


> Time to tone it down Disgo. I'm sure you didn't really mean to compare body parts to a knitted hat, especially since with transplants one human had to die in order for another to live. It used to be that transplant donors remained anonymous until studies determined that when recipients and family of deceased donors were given the opportunity to meet and/or communicate it helped the healing and recovery process for both transplant recipients and donor families. This is a good thing, but your comparison is an insult to those of us who have lost such a loved one and to the deceased who during life thought to think of others after their death. Your comparison of a donation of clothing minimizes the gift of life (or sight) given to another human being through transplant donations.
> 
> That said, I totally agree with the bit about Donald Trump's hair.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

The knitting guilds I belong to, (two), we donates to the VA. I make a small label that contain the type of yarn used and washing instruction.

The VA has always accepted our donations and one year their employees bought yarn for us to use.

We tried not to use wool but if I am given any projects made from wool I will label it wool.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i, along with several of my friends knit only for charity.
However we do not donate to resale charity shops...we donate directly to the people the charity helps...
Spousal abuse shelter, salvation army home, Cancer society,
home for single moms and their babies, interfaith and so on. we use only machine washable yarns...the only wool we ever use goes to soldier caps for Operation Shoebox and that is for safety reasons.
i just noticed where you live, so some of this advice may not be helpful...anyway you know the old saying "where there is a will there is a way" God bless your efforts...
Blessings


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Check out your local neonatal unit. Our local premature baby unit can't get enough cardigans or small blankets. What they can't use on the ward, goes into the "Friends of the Hospital" shop.

We also have a number of charity shops and there is no problem. At one time, I used to purchase donated yarn from them and give it back to them knitted up.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

I used to sell sweaters, etc. I always had to sew in a care label to comply with the law here in the USA. Not sure about your laws.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

It is not to hard to have labels made. Especially if you know someone who sews and has one of those marvelous machines that do this. Also...probably on line you can find this service for little $$


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Sad


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

In the USA, you have to label fiber content for all items for sale and it is supposed to also apply to thrift resale shops. I don't know if it is enforced much in the thrift shops


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


As I understand it, it is the EU ruling us again.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm sure there are other charities than would love to have them. God bless.


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

Maybe some people are sensitive to different yarns.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Shit happens. I totally understand your frustration. But so is life. Now you know. It was kind of you to take the time and materials to do agood deed. And you are entitled to a rant. Anyone who criticizes your rant is a liar and a hypocrit unless they are a saint and I truly doubt that considering their posts. Ranting is good for you. Don't hold it in. Rant and then move on however you choose!😘


----------



## pianogirl47 (Jan 2, 2015)

It might seem like a strange request from a charity shop ( and they probably could have been a bit nicer about it!), but don't we put care instructions on items we give as gifts so the recipient knows how to care for it? Also, don't we find out if someone is allergic to a certain fiber before we knit an time for them? To me it just makes sense to put the fiber content and washing instructions on a donated item. After all, how long does it take to cut a piece of the yarn skein label and pin it to the item?


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Perhaps you could ask the shop if they have any requirements for knitted donations. Most charity groups do have them. Generally, it must be acrylic or washable for both hygienic and allergy issues. For people in nursing homes, their items get thrown in very hot water with many other things, so wool would be ruined. For chemo hats or things for babies, it has to be washable and soft. I wouldn't get angry about it--just find out the rules. If they want to know the information about the yarn, attach the ball band with a nice little note saying you hope whoever gets your item will enjoy it.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


If it is a charity shop that is going to sell items...yes they should be labeled with fibers used and washing instructions. If giving them to a hospital...there are requirements there as well... all items must be machine washable. Shelters may not have those requirements.


----------



## MsRose (Oct 27, 2012)

I will rant! Your comment was a bit lengthy and yes I read every word. And, although, it did have some good advice, I found it very degrading to the original writer.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

MsRose said:


> I will rant! Your comment was a bit lengthy and yes I read every word. And, although, it did have some good advice, I found it very degrading to the original writer.


Who are you responding to?


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

jjolo32 said:


> My son was a "Nam" vet,in the VA hosp in Dls with Lymphoma,stage 4. I make quilts etc. I took 4 or 5 lap size to give to ones in a wheelchair and was told they had to go to the home office and would be distributed from there and they had to be 100%cotton, washed in special brand of laundry detergent,and several more restrictions. Needles to say none of my beautiful laps were accepted.My son who was a patient could not even give one to his room mate.!!!!!who wanted it. My son was a victim of agent orange.


Not sure what VA hospital wouldn't accept your lap robes but the VA hospital my DH is a frequent flyer in accepts them directly and doess not have any restrictions that I know of. Last trip DH was in-patient the volunteers brought around a cart with pillows, lap robes, as well as other things none of which were cotton. They were all made out of knit fabric.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I suppose that's for the protection of those who are allergic to wool. Regarding bureaucracy, they've always been completely mad, eh?


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

How ridiculous NOT to accept ANYTHING you (or anyone) offers. As far as I'm conceerned, when people say "this is only XXX..." my answer is "it's xxx we didn't have yesterday"... even if only pennies!


----------



## taiyaki (Feb 1, 2015)

I donate far less these days than before. There was a time when 'thrift' type stores were really cheap enough for the truly needy to afford. Over the years I have seen their prices rise and rise. These orgs. get their inventory for FREE...I realize their is a cost involved in sorting and merchandizing, but the rest is profit and not all of them are affiliated with worthy orgs. There are plenty of private ones. But, when a used pair of jeans used to be $2.95 and now they are $8.95-$9.95, you can buy a new pair for $10 at Walmart. 
As for tagging the fiber make-up of charity items, I guess it's a good idea in order to identify allergenic contents. But let's remember these donations a freely given and freely received...if one receives a garment that they are allergic to........DON'T WEAR IT......GIVE IT TO SOMEONE WHO CAN USE IT!..
It seems like the theme today is to micro-manage every part of everyone's life. That's why little girls can't have a lemonade stand anymore without a peddlers license.....


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

I was brought up to believe that 'beggars can't be choosers' but in this age of 'blame and claim', the poor charities can't risk being sued if someone comes out in a rash, so it seems this is the result!

Why not stitch a ball band loosely onto the garments you donate, maybe that'd do the trick!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't knit for charity. I get the feeling that today many charity workers expect money or shop-bought items, feeling that they are 'better' than something home'made.
I've also experienced sniffiness about some donations - at a time when I could hardly live within my budget I stretched myself to the limit to buy some toys for children at Christmas! Other offers over the phone have been refused. I don't give rubbish, just what I or my family would wear. Maybe our standards aren't so high!! (But bags of rags can be sold and some charities do this. )
Our decent books have also been refused. 
It's animal charities which are genuinely grateful for offerings. When we offered old bedding, pillows with covers, all washable, and towels,the manager even rang us up specially to say how welcome they would be.
And I thought we were living through a depression....


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I've supported my favourite animal charity (rescue/sanctuary/give vet treatment if necessary/rehome when possible) for over 40 yrs. They are SOOO grateful for ANYTHING. If interested, plse see: www.lordwhisky.co.uk


----------



## leholland (May 29, 2012)

My husband and I were just talking about this type of thing yesterday. I am so sick and tired of the "politically correct" ideals of today. We were born in the 1940's, are in our 70's now, eat butter, eggs, bacon, our children played outside until dusk, we carried them in our cars with no seat belts, people shook hands on a deal..no contracts! It just feels as though our freedoms are being removed more and more. What are we so afraid of???


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

taiyaki said:


> I donate far less these days than before. There was a time when 'thrift' type stores were really cheap enough for the truly needy to afford. Over the years I have seen their prices rise and rise. These orgs. get their inventory for FREE...I realize their is a cost involved in sorting and merchandizing, but the rest is profit and not all of them are affiliated with worthy orgs. There are plenty of private ones. But, when a used pair of jeans used to be $2.95 and now they are $8.95-$9.95, you can buy a new pair for $10 at Walmart.
> As for tagging the fiber make-up of charity items, I guess it's a good idea in order to identify allergenic contents. But let's remember these donations a freely given and freely received...if one receives a garment that they are allergic to........DON'T WEAR IT......GIVE IT TO SOMEONE WHO CAN USE IT!..
> It seems like the theme today is to micro-manage every part of everyone's life. That's why little girls can't have a lemonade stand anymore without a peddlers license.....


Many charities these days are run as businesses, with all the structure behind them that that implies, with CEOs who have astonishing salaries. I am very careful about which charities I donate to, especially those who have a political agenda and freely spend donated money in pursuit of controversial causes.


----------



## taiyaki (Feb 1, 2015)

leholland said:


> My husband and I were just talking about this type of thing yesterday. I am so sick and tired of the "politically correct" ideals of today. We were born in the 1940's, are in our 70's now, eat butter, eggs, bacon, our children played outside until dusk, we carried them in our cars with no seat belts, people shook hands on a deal..no contracts! It just feels as though our freedoms are being removed more and more. What are we so afraid of???


Death by a thousand cuts!


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm with Newborns In Need, & we're lucky that in our Tulsa, OK area, the hospitals are happy to receive our donations, as long as they are washable & dryable. Our items are used in-hospital, and for going-home babies. A plus might be that ALL our donations come to just 3 of us - and we each check the quality, construction, cleanliness, etc. before passing it on. Our ladies are wonderful & do exceptional work - but it's just a 'final check." In turn, the hospitals, etc., know that our donations come to them clean, durable, & appropriate for babies. We also make fetal demise layettes - which can be of more fragile material, wool can be used, etc.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

To everybody on the knitting forum... I'm having real problems with emails coming in and sending them too.... I'm not ignoring anybody!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

This is my favorite site when choosing charities who accept & REQUEST knitted/crocheted donations. Follow the menu on the left of the page - there are more than several charities actively requesting handmade items. Click on any of the selections and it takes you to the charity's own website stating their specific needs, free patterns, fiber do's & don'ts, etc. This site also has a FREE 'newsletter' which you can subscribe to. It keeps you up-to-date with any new info, additional charities and new patterns as well. Hope many will find it useful information!

http://www.knittingforcharity.org/


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> I believe that folk who shop in charity shops are (and I do) fully aware that they cannot know the fibre content of every item in store. What happened to common sense, did it become extinct as liability laws were enforced? A simple - humane gesture of sharing turning into a case for a lawsuit? Sad reflection of our society today that kind people cannot help others without fear of lawsuits.


It used to be that less well-off people [and me] bought stuff from charity shops.Now the rich frequent them,looking for retro and Boho and God -knows-what is currently in fashion.I suspect that is responsible for the present litigious situation.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

One of my friends who is a fantastically good looking/beautiful woman in her early 80s with a great (size 10!) figure and also she is reasonably "well off", buys some of her nicest clothes in charity shops... and then she donates them back again after a couple of years.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think I'd find it too much trouble to attach some kind of label about the fiber. More and more people seem to be allergic to more and more stuff in the environment these days. I have a friend who cannot even barely touch latex, or she'll go into anaphylactic shock. Her daughter is the same way, so if her school is using balloons for something, they have to do something else for her and keep other children away from her who might be holding a balloon. Another friend is allergic to wool, as many people are. Chemistry works in so many below-the-radar ways that we have no idea about.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

They probable are concerned they may be sued,if someone has an allergy.Unfortunate but all to common in today's world,such a shame.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> In the USA, you have to label fiber content for all items for sale and it is supposed to also apply to thrift resale shops. I don't know if it is enforced much in the thrift shops


Apparently, not enforced here in San Antonio's Thrift shops.

I recently bought a sweater set at one shop that had all the labels (even including the size) cut out. It looked to be my size and fortunately turned out it was. It also looked to have been worn very little, or maybe never.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

leholland said:


> My husband and I were just talking about this type of thing yesterday. I am so sick and tired of the "politically correct" ideals of today. We were born in the 1940's, are in our 70's now, eat butter, eggs, bacon, our children played outside until dusk, we carried them in our cars with no seat belts, people shook hands on a deal..no contracts! It just feels as though our freedoms are being removed more and more. What are we so afraid of???


LAWYERS


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Windbeam said:


> You are right, the world has gone mad. Why put it on your head if you know you have an allergy?


Sound to me like you think people with allergies don't 
matter or shouldn't get help. Your wording needs a
little help. Not everyone know what things are made
of and would not know if they are allergic to them,
without a lable.

How hard is it to put a label safety pinned to the Item
you have made, so there is not problem??


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I believe it does come down to bureaucracy. I work at a hospital where items are constantly donated (dropped off).
> 
> The hospital "policy" is not to distribute these donations to patients and they are discarded. (SO MANY knitted hats, baby hats, blankets, booties). 😥😥😥. I can only guess (being sued) WHY this is the policy.
> 
> ...


I have often wondered how many donated items end up in the trash.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> New one on me. Maybe try the shelter instead. Or the home for abused women.


Best to donate only to a charity that specifically asks for donations, and then follow their guidelines as to yarn etc.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

wilbo said:


> Bingo! Kitchenergal. Just attach the ball band from the skein & ask if the items will really be used or tossed out. Our group knits for Veterans home and items are greatly appreciated.


I can tell you that items made for the veterans hospitals are given to the patients. A couple of years ago, I was a patient in a VA hospital and I received a lovely lapghan which I still cherish.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

It can't be that difficult to attach a note listing fiber content and washing instructions. If you have invested so much time knitting for charity, that's one more step that will only take seconds.

Rather than being offended, try to be understanding of the charity's point of view. Many people are allergic to wool. I have heard of people being allergic to certain chemical processes (acrylic yarn). 

I doubt that you would be ok with someone becoming ill from wearing one of your creations. This is what the charity is trying to avoid.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Time to tone it down Disgo. I'm sure you didn't really mean to compare body parts to a knitted hat, especially since with transplants one human had to die in order for another to live. It used to be that transplant donors remained anonymous until studies determined that when recipients and family of deceased donors were given the opportunity to meet and/or communicate it helped the healing and recovery process for both transplant recipients and donor families. This is a good thing, but your comparison is an insult to those of us who have lost such a loved one and to the deceased who during life thought to think of others after their death. Your comparison of a donation of clothing minimizes the gift of life (or sight) given to another human being through transplant donations.
> 
> That said, I totally agree with the bit about Donald Trump's hair.


Just a bit too close to home Disgo, my niece just died from a failed transplant. We will say goodbye on Tuesday. She had 4 wonderful years, because of someone else's gift, out of 12 of hell. Not even close for a comparison though I doubt you meant it to be so diminishing to the givers of life or their recipients.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Woodsywife said:


> If they are being sold the items might need a label by law, but I don't know for sure. But if you give to a home, shelter, hospital it should be fine. But be aware they might not get to the intendees. A few years back I dropped off some afghans to the veterans home. The afghans were for the residents/vets. As soon as I turned around to leave the employees were going through them and taking the ones they wanted for themselves. I turned back to them, and without saying a word, took the afghans back, took them to another building and this time personally handed them out to the vets.


Well done!


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

I would take the item back and put a contents label on it and return to the organization that denied it. If they still refuse it I would go somewhere else. There are many organizations like the Indian reservations I knit for that will take the items. I always attach a note with the contents and have not had anything returned.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

It seems a good idea would be to contact the charity shop. service organization or hospital directly and ask what items they like to receive and what the requirements are. There are many reasons not to accept items just randomly given--they may not need them, they may not be appropriate for the shop or the patient base, or they may not have the staff to deal with scads of unneeded things, or they may not be attractive enough (I know--we all think what we knit is lovely, but others may have different ideas). Anyway, do some homework ahead of time so that you aren't disappointed and so someone who actually needs something gets it. Personally, I wouldn't knit for a charity shop to sell things. I would seek an organization that directly transferred them to the people they serve.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Kitchenergal said:


> When I knit for anyone, I just automatically attach the wrapper of the product that I knit the garment with. I've always done this, so that the person knows how to care for it. I wouldn't take offence, but perhaps it was just the way that the person stated it.


That's what I do when giving something to someone--but I do check if they are allergic to wool before starting a project--seems to be more and more of a problem these days.

Charity shops are usually run by volunteers and sometimes you find one that is a control freak and can be nasty just because they wanted to be at that moment (I call it do-gooders angst). I would have asked if the manager of the shop was in and taken it from there. New donated items should not be turned away, ever. If there was some restriction because of the way they sold and distributed the items, they would at least have told you but to flatly say "we don't take hand made items" with no care of the donor's feelings is rude at the very least. Rant on......


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

The homeless Vets I make hats and scarves for never seem to check for labels. They are put on the counter at the food bank and they take what they like. Trying to make many this year as last year did not do too much. 
2nd hand is not checked for contents that I know of and very much appreciated.
I like the list we get for Christmas cause there is stated the real need.


----------



## kristinacavaz (Mar 4, 2015)

disgo said:


> It has always been a regulation in the garment industry. Do you buy RTW without labels????
> *cut*
> 
> Remember one is not doing good works by simply doing deeds that they deem giving. You need to give your love and not deeds and do it without regard as to who you are doing it for...
> ...


<<< I love this comment could not have said it better - the whole reply really! 
(i did cut some out of your quote just for clarification sorry)
Kristincavaz adds: ALL the boxes in parking lots that say "CLOTHING DONATION DROP-OFF" goes to a private company to be sold by the lb in sub-saharan African nations- USED Clothing is THE largest private citizen industry in Sub-Saharan Africa FYI

Charity is supposed to be a sacrifice... and done on the sly.. if I write a check with our family's spare $$ it is not really laudable I think...too easy really

PS- and it should be voluntary


----------



## ScottsMom (Jul 5, 2015)

nannee said:


> Exactly why I only knit for myself and family and friends


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

meems said:


> How about taking them to a local soup kitchen, Goodwill? Or just pin a piece of paper with the fiber used.
> meems


 :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> I don't knit for charity. I get the feeling that today many charity workers expect money or shop-bought items, feeling that they are 'better' than something home'made.
> I've also experienced sniffiness about some donations - at a time when I could hardly live within my budget I stretched myself to the limit to buy some toys for children at Christmas! Other offers over the phone have been refused. I don't give rubbish, just what I or my family would wear. Maybe our standards aren't so high!! (But bags of rags can be sold and some charities do this. )
> Our decent books have also been refused.
> It's animal charities which are genuinely grateful for offerings. When we offered old bedding, pillows with covers, all washable, and towels,the manager even rang us up specially to say how welcome they would be.
> And I thought we were living through a depression....


I'm guessing it would be a stretch for anyone who has been "monetarily privileged" to see the value in some things; I'm of the opinion that people like that tend to do more harm than good when their experience and value systems are not realistic. People who have been there themselves are more qualified to know what is wanted/needed in many cases.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I wonder if, during the great depression of the 1920's, all this was a such a problem? I'm thinking that if my head is cold, I'd wrap a damn rag around my head if I thought I might itch from what a hat was knitted from just so I could be warm. And I'd be very thankful to the nice person who took their time and spent their money for the yarn to make it for me. I'm thinking some folks on here have never been cold, hungry or poor. We have to much in this country and now we have w-a-y too much time to sit around and make up rules and regs about everything - including doing something nice for someone and giving from our heart. There's always someone there to point a finger and tell us how wrong we are. This stinks.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

kristinacavaz said:


> Charity is supposed to be a sacrifice... and done on the sly.. if I write a check with our family's spare $$ it is not really laudable I think...too easy really
> 
> PS- and it should be voluntary


I disagree with your statement about donating money, Kristina. I, as most posting on this thread do, knit for charity. About 99 percent of what I knit goes to charity. The 1 percent goes to family, and maybe once every 3 or 4 years something for me.

When I knit, I donate my time, my expertise, and all the yarn, ranging from inexpensive acrylic up to hand dyed fine yarn. I then sell the items at craft sales or through word of mouth. Every single penny of the selling price goes to a publicly-funded, not-for-profit long term care organization. Things that don't sell within six months, I donate to volunteer and auxiliary run gift shops in those long term care centres.

My cash donations have helped in many ways including buying low rise beds for the fragile elderly who may fall when they try to get out of bed, and lifts to assist care staff and residents.

I feel so bad for those who knit and crochet for charity, only to have their loving efforts refused.

I'm not saying what I do is any better or worse, just that a whole lot of time, effort and materials have gone into being able to write a cheque that I know will not be refused. So, perhaps as you said, not nearly as laudable. Too easy? Absolutely not!


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Forget the charity shops ! ! ! Just take your hand made items straight to your local hospital. They have so many uses and needs. I knit hats for the oncology dept. now.
But, also have made prayer shawls, baby hats and outfits.
All are welcomed. Lynn


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Not only is it buyer beware, but seller beware and producer beware. Why should anyone want to purchase an item that is not labeled or not labeled correctly? Policies change. Get over it. We either read labels or we don't buy the product whatever it may be.


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

I am a 91 yr female from the Gold Coast Aust, (age is correct) and have started knitting for charities. Would RUJAM from Lawnton Qld please tell me where I could get in touch with Mission without Borders. Thank you


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

You would think they would be grateful to accept the donations.


----------



## Nicola33 (Apr 27, 2015)

PatchesPatches said:


> That's a shame, Poffas. It's a wonder they didn't ask if the garments contained peanuts, while they were at it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm guessing it would be a stretch for anyone who has been "monetarily privileged" to see the value in some things; I'm of the opinion that people like that tend to do more harm than good when their experience and value systems are not realistic. People who have been there themselves are more qualified to know what is wanted/needed in many cases.


 :thumbup: Well said!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you have a homeless shelter or a home for abused women that could use the garments? I took several hats to a place that takes in abused women and they were tickled to get the donations.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

If the hats are going to a hospital to be used for anyone receiving chemotherapy it's vital that they be a certain type of fabric ,so as not to irritate the hairless scalp . I am sure you can find plenty of places who will be grateful for your donations . 
Good Luck .


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Why don't you give them directly to the homeless in your area. They would be so appreciative and you'd see first hand where your items are going.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Yep...madness.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That's why i just knit for family.


----------



## Maryke (May 4, 2015)

Wow, my 94 year old friend knits wonderful jumpers for the Red Cross here. I will have to tell her what is in store as we usually follow USA trends.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I havn't had that happen and the garments I knit are sold to raise money for the Mater hosp. aux. so yes I would rant too.


Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


 :roll:


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I always knit with wool for my prayer shawl ministry. It must be superwash so it's easy to take care of but we've never had wool issues. Most are not allergic to wool. I have a friend who's grandson is allergic to acrylic. Wool is a "safer" material than acrylic. When it was a busy charity making helmet liners for the troops overseas, they would not accept acrylic. Acrylic is a much more intense hazard when a fire is a concern. It insulates better in the winter and wicks as well as cotton. I used to always use acrylic until I read up on it's properties vs wool. My personal gifts are just usually upgraded to wool/silk or maybe alpaca otherwise it's superwash merino for my shawl recipients.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh what a shame. I think the world has gone mad. People ask does it contain this, or that, where was it made, from what, by whom.

I only know knit for my family, but unfortunately they are just about all knitted up for the next few years. 

I wont knit for daughters in law though because they never put anything I have made on their children, as it is not in fashion.

Di


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's time to look for a better place to donate.



Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## georgie133 (Mar 25, 2012)

The worlds gone mad.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

Poffas said:


> I along with my aunt are avid knitters and we give all our work to charity last week my aunt popped into a local charity shop with a lovely donation of hats and cardigan only to be told that they could no longer accept them because the garments are not properly labelled with the type of yarn used and so forth please can someone tell me this is just a mistake or is it bureaucracy gone completely mad :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


With regards to my earlier rant I can now understand with regards to the wool allergy and I am sorry I did not acknowledge this before and realised how bad things could be for recipients but I will still knit and have to find somewhere else to donate it along with the church I already donate to


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

I worked Labor and Delivery/mother-baby/nursery for many years. We had ladies who regularly made baby hats and blankets for us. We always gave the baby a hand knit hat after the first bath. The blankets along with other newer items donated to us allowed us to help give a start to those we knew would be struggling financially. We saw many a tear of thanks due to the kindness of others.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Well, I know it was a surprise, but, really, how difficult would it be to include the fiber content on the items when you get them ready to take in. I am sure it was surprising the first time they asked, but after that, you know in advance, and I am sure you know the fiber content as you are knitting. If you are knitting for the charity to raise money, you have now made it easier for them to sell the items. As a consumer, I like to know fiber content of the things I buy, whether in a retail store or in a thrift shop. As for giving to the homeless or local shelters, it is respectful for the recipients to have this information as well.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

dribla said:


> Oh what a shame. I think the world has gone mad. People ask does it contain this, or that, where was it made, from what, by whom.
> 
> I only know knit for my family, but unfortunately they are just about all knitted up for the next few years.
> 
> ...


Ask your daughters-in-law if there is some knitted item they would like you to knit for them. Also ask the kids if they're old enough to reply. We all have different tastes and I'm sure they'd love an afghan, for instance, in the yarn type and color of their choice. It's all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I am not surprised. It is getting so we cannot do anything without someone coming up with a new law as to why we can no longer to such things. Eventually they will find some reason to not allow selling at second hand shops because they could be carrying some kind of germ or bug etc etc. There are youngsters, between the ages of seventeen and 40, who would not be seen dead in home made articles or second hand ones. That just is not heard of. :roll:


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

They have already banned some toys in thrift shops ,some of course should be banned ,others are questionable .
There will ALWAYS be plenty everywhere for EVERYBODY . Myself I benefit greatly from people who purchase things new and get tired of them quickly and sell them either in a Yard Sale or after they have been donated to a thrift shop .
I love being frugal ,it's a lot of fun and needs creativity . I could shop for the whole town and make everyone look well put together ))


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mossstitch said:


> They have already banned some toys in thrift shops ,some of course should be banned ,others are questionable .
> There will ALWAYS be plenty everywhere for EVERYBODY . Myself I benefit greatly from people who purchase things new and get tired of them quickly and sell them either in a Yard Sale or after they have been donated to a thrift shop .
> I love being frugal ,it's a lot of fun and needs creativity . I could shop for the whole town and make everyone look well put together ))


I'm with you--but then I live on 10,000 a year. I've worked all my life and in the past lived very well (huge home, traveled and lived extravagantly) and now I actually enjoy being "cheap". The Dollar Tree, where everything is $1 or less, thrift shops, yards sales, estate sales--I'm there. Oh, and don't forget ebay--I get "used" designer handbags that look like new for pennies on the dollar and the enjoyment of "winning" by know how to bid is an added pleasure. When I get compliments on something I am wearing I just say "I shop only the very best garage sales". Now I need to put together my own garage sale for a little "walking around" money.

A big thank you!!! to all of you who do contribute to thrift shops--I'm both a donor and buyer. And to all of you who knit for charity you are the best--not everyone appreciates your efforts and time spent creating these items but then like a good diet you need balance--society needs a percentage of idiots to balance out all of us geniuses, right?


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes ,it's true living well and dressing from head to toe for less than 10 dollars is a good feeling .My mother who was very very poor taught me how to judge good quality from bad .She had to know how to do this with 8 children . When she bought the First Communion suits ( short pants ) for the 2 oldest boys she bought them with the plan that they would be passed on to the younger boys and they were .
I make lovely cashmere blankets with sweaters I pick up and hot water wash and dry ,and cut up ,I back them with polar fleece . Very cosy in the winter and colorful too .Thank You Mammy .I hope she reads this SOMEWHERE .


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irene Kidney said:


> ... I don't always know what the yarn is made of if it has been donated to me. Otherwise I wouldn't mind putting details on but time consuming. I can see why you are upset though.


I'd say that about half of my huge stash has identifying ball bands; most of it was bought at one second-hand store, garage sale, church bazaar or another. I identify it as best I can using a burn test. http://www.ditzyprints.com/dpburnchart.html 
No, I can't give a breakdown of the fibres in a blend; I can just label them 'blend' and add the word 'wool' or 'cotton' depending on the burn test for identifying that portion of the blended yarn.

I'm not saying I'll be adding fibre content labels to future knitted for charity items, but I _could_, if I wanted to.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Saddens me that people have created items out of the goodness of their hearts and the items are being turned away or worse destroyed. Devastating.


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

Janana said:


> Saddens me that people have created items out of the goodness of their hearts and the items are being turned away or worse destroyed. Devastating.


Have you never been in a thrift shop or other second-hand store? Have you browsed the tables at church bazaars?

Besides getting most of my yarn at such places, I have also snagged quite a few excellently crafted knitted and/or crocheted sweaters, blankets, and shawls. Someone made them and gave them to an unappreciative person who turned around and donated them in a pristine state. It is not only hospitals that discard knits they're given.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree that is true but I find that it has dampened my excitement on making items for others.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Janana said:


> I agree that is true but I find that it has dampened my excitement on making items for others.


You're not alone. That's a lot of time, effort, planning, etc., to expend on someone who has no clue. It makes me want to box their ears ;~).


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you Samkewel. I do it because I love knitting, I love helping


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

For some charities it is dependent on where the afghans are going. If to people living outside and near a fire they request wool. Wool will not burn for long and turns to ash. Acrylic will burn and stick to skin.


----------



## gramu2e (Jun 18, 2015)

So many people have allergies that jotting done fiber content just does not seem onerous. My daughter and I make childrens' hats and leave them in a basket near a program meeting place where kids with cold ears or their parents may see them and help themselves - no questions asked. I do not need to know who is wearing one of my hats. It is gratifying to know that at least some of my hats find their way to cute but chilly little heads. We live in a wonderful land of opportunity but at this time many many families are having trouble making ends meet. It makes sense to help in any way large or small - every little bit helps. Please do not be deterred by rules deemed necessary by possible distributors - the point is to help not fuss to much about a few rules. Kudos to every crafter out there with a kind heart and there are so many - I believe we make a difference and show our love in many ways!!


----------



## gramu2e (Jun 18, 2015)

great point about the wool being less dangerous where heat sources may involve fire risk. Nice to have that mentioned - always good to stay aware and stay safe - thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you Gramu2e. First I love your idea on how you distribute hats. Also you gave me hope and inspiration.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

My Daughter works in a Cancer Institute, she and several coworkers knit or crochet hats for cancer patients. I had rubber stamps made for her to stamp cards with the fiber used and washing instructions. You could do a simple tag on the computer with those printable business cards. It's a shame that our society has reached this point but so many people are sued over the most ridiculous things! Now we all have to play defense!


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

How hard would it be to label your items properly? It would certainly do you no harm. Yes, I know it's annoying, but charity does no one any good if the item can't be used.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

marykelly said:


> How hard would it be to label your items properly? It would certainly do you no harm. Yes, I know it's annoying, but charity does no one any good if the item can't be used.


No, I'm sure that it's within the realm of possibility to label donated items. However, the manner in which that information was given was less than gracious, kind, or empathetic. Even charities should pay attention to their customer service attitudes.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, I'm sure that it's within the realm of possibility to label donated items. However, the manner in which that information was given was less than gracious, kind, or empathetic. Even charities should pay attention to their customer service attitudes.


It was a charity shop, not a high end boutique. JK. ;-) 
They may have just gotten the rule change and having to pull all the items, etc.
Some states are now enacting this legislation upon ALL entities that sell to the public.
May not be "gracious" news, but it is, what it is.
I already label all my items no matter where they go, so it is not a problem with me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> It was a charity shop, not a high end boutique. JK. ;-)
> They may have just gotten the rule change and having to pull all the items, etc.
> Some states are now enacting this legislation upon ALL entities that sell to the public.
> May not be "gracious" news, but it is, what it is.


In that case, I foresee an increase in what goes into the landfills. Many people (my son among them) remove all labels from purchased garments. If later on those items are refused for lack of labels, I can't imagine anyone bothering to re-label them.

Shoppers ... While waiting in line at the cash at the local Goodwill, one would-be customer was getting very obstreperous with an employee, because there wasn't any size marked on the new (not previously used) hand-knit socks she was thinking of buying!! It's not enough to get hand-knit socks for a dollar, she needed some indication of their _size_???!!! :shock: 
If the buyers in such places are like that one, I can see the swift demise of well organized second-hand stores.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In that case, I foresee an increase in what goes into the landfills. Many people (my son among them) remove all labels from purchased garments. If later on those items are refused for lack of labels, I can't imagine anyone bothering to re-label them.
> 
> Shoppers ... While waiting in line at the cash at the local Goodwill, one would-be customer was getting very obstreperous with an employee, because there wasn't any size marked on the new (not previously used) hand-knit socks she was thinking of buying!! It's not enough to get hand-knit socks for a dollar, she needed some indication of their _size_???!!! :shock:
> If the buyers in such places are like that one, I can see the swift demise of well organized second-hand stores.


I hear you on both counts. tsk. 

Maybe alot of rag rugs in the future. 
Would just have to make sure to give the ones without tags to the Salvation Army or Red Cross for disbursement after disasters.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I hear you on both counts. tsk.
> 
> Maybe alot of rag rugs in the future.
> Would just have to make sure to give the ones without tags to the Salvation Army or Red Cross for disbursement after disasters.


If Goodwill and Value Village stop accepting unlabeled items, can the Salvation Army or Red Cross be far behind?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If Goodwill and Value Village stop accepting unlabeled items, can the Salvation Army or Red Cross be far behind?


Even though the Salvation Army has a shop outlet, the untagged things can still be distributed; just not through their stores.
Will just keep in their warehouses like other things prepared for disasters.
The Red Cross doesn't have a shop, so when they are at capacity for storage, they refuse further donations until it is depleted down enough to continue accepting.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the education, Jessica-Jean and galaxycraft; I learned lots of things I didn't know before.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Find another charity shop that accepts everything without question/complaint>>>> I for one would feel insulted, and honestly, the recipients don't ask all those Q's-beaurocratic bull that's what that is>>>>>>probably 1 person in their ivory tower making stupid judgements


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry this is long but it is one of my shop boxes

IN the USA, a few years ago consumption lead testing of products intended for anyone under age 13 was enacted. Special permanent (no hang tags - must be sewn in) labeling is required. This law applies to everything including donations and resale shops - only gifts were exempted. The testing has to be done by the end manufacturer even if the component manufacturer had also done the testing. 

Consumption testing destroys the product so you have to make 2 or more of the same batch of supplies (purchase lot) and retest when any item is changed. Buttons and zippers still need the testing.

The testing is almost impossibly expensive for the crafter or handmade seller. After much teeth gnashing and crying, Congress decided that testing was not required for fabric and yarn. Labeling is still required that identifies the maker and allows the maker to identify the materials batches used. 

At the time, all resale shops stopped accepting children's items. Gradually after the exemption was allowed they started accepting children's items. 

We were assured by our Congress that Europe has much stricter testing requirements.

All this happened after a tragedy - a child died of lead poisoning after swallowing a charm off their Mother's shoe. The shoe was imported by a major manufacturer and was a major brand in the USA. There had been several incidents over the years. What triggered Congress to act was that the Mother wore a very small shoe and so generally wore children's shoes so they took action on all children's items. 

The charity shop has no alternative but to obey the law. Depending on the location of the shop, there can be a variety of laws applicable. It is also possible that the person accepting donations was mis-informed or was acting on their own beliefs.

Please contact the manager of the shop to learn if the labeling of your items really is required and what they look for in a label.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I belong to a Prayer Shawl Ministry group and we ask the ladies not to use wool. Our shawls are for a local hospice group and the patients may have an allergy to wool. We also ask the ladies to wash the shawls in case they have pets in their knitting area. (some people may have pet allergies.) You can't be too careful.
DotS


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DotS said:


> I belong to a Prayer Shawl Ministry group and we ask the ladies not to use wool. Our shawls are for a local hospice group and the patients may have an allergy to wool. We also ask the ladies to wash the shawls in case they have pets in their knitting area. (some people may have pet allergies.) *You can't be too careful.*
> DotS


Is there any scientifically documented _proof_ of any human suffering anaphylactic shock from contact with a woollen item? 
Irritation? Yes. 
Runny nose and eyes? Yes. 
Rash? Yes. 
Anything serious enough to require hospitalization :?: 
Anything serious enough to cause death :?: 
Using Google, I can't find a word suggesting that.

Yes, you can be too careful. When covering ones own derriere prevents willing donors from donating, one's being too careful. Just my opinion.


----------



## Slim Sadie (Nov 29, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is there any scientifically documented _proof_ of any human suffering anaphylactic shock from contact with a woollen item?
> Irritation? Yes.
> Runny nose and eyes? Yes.
> Rash? Yes.
> ...


She was talking about HER particular group who donated to a specific LOCAL HOSPICE group. Apparently you feel it's ok to potentially add more pain to their end of life experience? You think a runny nose, rash, or whatever is a risk they should take in exchange for getting something free? ...after all, you've googled it and it's not going to kill them... They'll be dead soon anyway.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is there any scientifically documented _proof_ of any human suffering anaphylactic shock from contact with a woollen item?
> Irritation? Yes.
> Runny nose and eyes? Yes.
> Rash? Yes.
> ...


I consider people with compromised immune systems. À crisis for them.


----------



## gramu2e (Jun 18, 2015)

Normally allergies to yarn are probably not life threatening and I agree that there are a lot of restrictions in the world today - some make sense and others are kind of silly. However, if a person is in hospice it is generally there last mortal stop and do we really want to try to help people bridge the gap from one world to the next (depending on your beliefs in the hereafter or not) with a rash that may itch like the dickens. Let's at least try to keep the "rest" in rest in peace. Play nice those folks have enough to deal with.


----------



## ScottsMom (Jul 5, 2015)

Well said gramu2e.


----------



## EndyW (Jul 10, 2015)

The children's hospitals around here have instructions on their websites of what sorts of fibers and sizing can be accepted for nicu. It is mainly to be viable in the hospital laundry and to be soft for the little ones.


----------



## gramu2e (Jun 18, 2015)

softness is also recommended for Chemo caps for all ages - the scalp is very sensitive I guess so let's all try to be old softies :0)


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, I'm sure that it's within the realm of possibility to label donated items. However, the manner in which that information was given was less than gracious, kind, or empathetic. Even charities should pay attention to their customer service attitudes.


I understand and sympathize. Too often the volunteers who run such charities are a great deal less than gracious. Your experience might be a lesson for us all to try to work with people with more tact.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I suppose that used clothing that has been washed often has scents that linger and can cause problems for sensitive people, but such people know better than to pick up a knitted garment and stick their nose in it, I would think. It is a pity that other people's good will and effort are rejected so brusquely.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

The Homeless and Poor won't mind.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

The Homeless and Poor won't mind.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Joanne Hyde said:


> The Homeless and Poor won't mind.


I am sure you don't mean that the way it sounded to me.
The people who are without a home, or without money have all the same issues with allergies, etc. that those of us fortunate enough to have a home and some money in our pocket have.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I meant they would appreciate the gifts. If they had allergies to wool they would take one they weren't allergic to. Many knitting groups give to shelters and food pantries in the winter. Sounded to me as if the store was selling them therefore had to have labels. I have worked with the homeless and know we are all the same with different needs.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Joanne Hyde said:


> I meant they would appreciate the gifts. If they had allergies to wool they would take one they weren't allergic to. Many knitting groups give to shelters and food pantries in the winter. Sounded to me as if the store was selling them therefore had to have labels. I have worked with the homeless and know we are all the same with different needs.


I thought so. I am familiar with our local shelter, and gifts of hats, mittens, and scarves are always welcome and actually put out so that the clients can come in and "shop" for them. That gives them the opportunity to choose what works best for them.


----------

